# 2009 SHOREBOUND SHARK TOURNEY



## cudaman (Jun 13, 2008)

For the fifth consecutive year, the Shorebound Shark Tourney is set to begin again this coming July 1st 2009 and will last 40 days. The grassroots tournament is geared towards anglers that love to fish from the shore for BIG fish, be it from the beaches, bridges, jetties, and piers. 



This tournament was originated as a local tournament that expanded to the entire state of Florida. Well, many asked for it and it has now open to fishermen and fisherwomen in Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Louisiana, and Texas.



During the Florida tournaments an average of 250 sharks were caught. With these numbers of sharks caught we think it is a great opportunity to help with tagging programs. This is the reason why we now include bonus points for tag and release. In addition this tournament is 100% catch and release.



Many teams have already entered and you will have until June 25th 2009 to do so. You can have from 3 to 5 people per team and you can use kayaks or any other non motorized method to drop your baits. You can own a boat, just can?t use it to fish in the tournament. 



The cost is $50.00 per angler. That entitles you to tournament?s certificate, awards, and giveaways. The entry fees go directly towards the tourney itself. This is non-profit.



http://www.shoreboundsharktourney.com/docs/Team_Entry_Package.pdf



There will be special awards as well and all participants will receive an official certificate of participation. 



Spread the word and if you think you've got what it takes sign up. 



This year the tournament is about points and a few surprise categories....let me know if you put a team together and give me the team?s name in advance....Or you can just send the entry form to our address in the Entry Form.


----------

